# Colpocleisis w levator myorrhaphy



## nfelton (Jul 1, 2008)

Our physician is asking if their is anyway to bill 57120 (Le Fort type) Colpocleisis including plication of the levator muscles.  She wanted to bill 56810 but that bundles with 57120.  Does anyone have a suggestion.

Thanks!
Nancy


----------

